# Yahoo- Defenses Against Cancer And Inflammatory Bowel Disease Manufactured By Gut Bacteria (Medical News Today)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Bacteria naturally present in the human gut could produce substances that help to protect against colon cancer and provide therapy for inflammatory bowel disease.View the full article


----------

